# Weinmann Rims.



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2016)

Wanted;
A pair of late 1950s Swiss made, Weinmann rims.
36 spoke 27x1-1/4"
This is the profile that I'm looking for.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 10, 2016)

Were there any logos stamped on those rims? If so can you post a pic?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2016)

I didn't see any markings on the set that this picture was taken from.
I have seen these rims on other road bikes from the late 50s, and they all have been identified as Weinmann.
They may have had a sticker label originally, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 11, 2016)

I believe that style (profile) was used on 1971 and earlier Schwinn Super Sports: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wtb-weinmann-rim-for-schwinn-super-sport.84516/


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 11, 2016)

That looks identical to the late 60's and I doubt this would be the case in the 50's, the exact same pattern? possible but. And, if so, likely have a similar stamp verses sticker like this, 1969:


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 11, 2016)

usually a model 210
  I've been looking for these for a while.
 Usually on old raleighs
https://www.google.com/search?q=Wei...w=1422&bih=1032&dpr=0.9#imgrc=h1tFe5m7HHtG4M:


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 11, 2016)

detroitbike said:


> usually a model 210
> I've been looking for these for a while.
> Usually on old raleighs
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Weinmann+rims&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-Address&rlz=1I7ADRA_enUS471&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiYqOfiq6DNAhUEUVIKHYWiClcQ_AUICSgC&biw=1422&bih=1032&dpr=0.9#imgrc=h1tFe5m7HHtG4M:





Yeah I saw that, but it's an ad from 1975. And a I took a brief looky on the net, it seems that nobody really knows what they made in the 40-50's too.
Velobase tries to show examples of the # A-122's as 50's  but they're rebuted by peps who have them in the 70's: http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?i.d.=CA0B6CBE-7EF0-4B35-A82F-58ABD0D16AF8&Enum=107&AbsPos=0


----------



## Gordon (Jun 11, 2016)

I have an old Raleigh road bike with a similar profile wheelset. They are stamped Weinmann 27 x 1 1/4 Made in Belgium. Some one laced a Bendix coaster brake in the rear. I would sell the wheels if they would work for you.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you guys, for the interest and replies.
I'm pretty sure the main difference between the rims from the late 50s and the early 70s, was the made in Belgium stamping.
The Belgian made rims were later.
The rims made in the 50s were still made in Switzerland.
The bike I'm trying to outfit, is a 1959 Schwinn Paramount that is/was an originally equipped bike except the previous owner took the rims to complete his 59 Tourist model Paramount.
The rim profile picture that I posted is the actual original rim from my bike which is now installed on his bike.
I would like to return my bike back to as near original as I can.
As much as I really appreciate your offer Gordon, the made in Belgium stamping is a dead give away that the rims are too late to be original equipment on a 1959 bike, so unfortunately, I'm going to have to keep looking.
This discussion gives me hope though.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 22, 2016)

Just an update on something I've found in my search for these rims.
I came across these Fiamme yellow Pegasus label rims, and I'm thinking that the original rims from my bike aren't Weinmann at all.
Here's the pic of the original rims from my bike and a pic of the Fiamme yellow label rim.
They look identical to me.
Since the original rims didn't have any identifiable makers marks on them or sticker label, I'm thinking that the 59 Paramount may have been originally equipped with Fiamme yellow Pegasus label rims.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 22, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I came across these Fiamme yellow Pegasus label rims, and I'm thinking that the original rims from my bike aren't Weinmann at all.
> Here's the pic of the original rims from my bike and a pic of the Fiamme yellow label rim.
> They look identical to me.
> Since the original rims didn't have any identifiable makers marks on them or sticker label, I'm thinking that the 59 Paramount may have been originally equipped with Fiamme yellow Pegasus label rims.
> Any thoughts?



It does look the same, and my bet is they are Weinmann, but 2ndary market and the graphics on that look more like something from the 'funky' 60's. To add too that 'funky 60's' thought, it is more typical for foreign markets to follow the trend verses set it, which would mean late 60's early 70's.

Edit, wait, I was thinking you were showing two photos of those Italian sticker-ed rims, but, the rise at the sides don't look identical, the 2nd appears lower and the rake shorter.


----------

